# Vermont Castings vent free catalytic kit



## brentmccarthy (Sep 29, 2012)

I've done as much online research as I think I can and do on vent free LP heaters.  I'm giving the VC Radiance vent free serious consideration for my specific situation.  House was built circa 1780 and isn't tight by any standards. The room it will go in is about 325 sq ft and opens on both ends into other rooms.  We have baseboard hot water and it's very dry in the house in winter (I'm in Maine) so additional water vapor will be welcome.

I see VC sells a catalytic filter kit for this stove for about $300.  Does anyone have experience with this using this kit or know anything about it?  It includes glass for the front of the stove and presumably forces all exhaust to pass through the catalytic filter.

Thanks-


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 29, 2012)

You will find many pros & cons in here about the Room-Vented appliances, so I won't talk to that, but I will say that I, personally, would stay away from anything that might require customer support from Vermont Castings. They are not the company they once were.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 30, 2012)

I cannot say anything about vent-free as I have zero experience.  I bought a direct vent Woodstock that has about 2/3 the heating capabilities of that VC, but I would look at the vented model.  I don't know how you'd vent other than a basement window set-up, but it was worth it to me.  It's not so much the moisture although I don't like extra moisture for my set-up.  Gas when burned gives off water and other gases.  Whether those are good for occupants is debatable.

http://www.stoves-pipes.com/VERMONT-CASTINGS-RADIANCE-Direct-Vent-Gas-Stove-p/radv.htm

I spent $800 on stove pipe which was nominal considering that the stove I bougt sells for $2499 and I got it for $1250 + shipping as a factory demo.  This is a major investment anytime you're shelling out $2k +.  Make sure you get what you want before you leap.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Oct 16, 2012)

Interesting, I've never heard of anything like it.  What do they claim it filters out?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 18, 2012)

I guess it would have to burn (reburn?) something that hasn't been combusted yet.  In pure combustion there shouldn't be anything but water and carbon dioxide put into the air.  Neither are combustible. With a vent free appliance they usually don't limit oxygen so you don't have hydrocarbons floating around in the air... 

Matt


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 22, 2012)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I guess it would have to burn (reburn?) something that hasn't been combusted yet. In pure combustion there shouldn't be anything but water and carbon dioxide put into the air. Neither are combustible. With a vent free appliance they usually don't limit oxygen so you don't have hydrocarbons floating around in the air...
> 
> Matt


 
That makes sense.  If it wasn't for that extra moisture.


----------

